# BEST OFFSHORE LURE???



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking for some ideas from you super experienced guys out there on your personal favorite offshore trolling lure. If you had to choose a lure what would you look for that stood out the most. Would it have to have mirrors in it like the aloha lures or abalone shell like Bart or Coggins. Would it have a slant or scoop head. Also heavier or lighter lures and lengths as well. 

The reason I ask, I have made about 50 lures with differnet shapes, sizes, weights, abalone, jetted,mirror,eyes,colors, all the above it seems. I'm considering starting a small business making offshore trolling lures and would ask your help for ideas. I'm by no means trying to steal the glory of some of the bigger companies ideas but I am trying to make these lures more affordable to the average fisherman that doesn't have 2,000.00 bucks just to spend on their offshore lure collection. Especially since its relatively easy to loose the things by that wahoo that cut you off or that DAMN crimp that didn't hold just right.:banghead 

Right now I have about 20 of the lures that i've made at Gulf Breeze Tackle. Victor Wright and the guys there have been great to deal with and took some from me to put on consignment considering it wasn't season for them. I have plans to meet with other tackle shops and marinas but want a little more variety to show them.

Once again any info you would like to share would be great. Ideally, i want to make these the way you guys want them in this area. Share what you like and who knows it could be named after you if it becomes a hit. 

I'm willpost pics of some that have had a few thumbs up later.

Thanks again,

Bryan


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Post up some pics!


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Hands down my favorite lure is the Polakai Jet in blue yellow and white. It has caught billfish, and dorado in the atlantic and tuna and dorado in the pacific and sea of cortez. In three days in Venezuala it raised over 30 billfish, needless to say they wanted to keep the lure.


----------



## Bodacious (Oct 2, 2007)

Schneider lures the old ones


----------



## finfever61 (Oct 5, 2007)

+1 on the old Schneider lures especially the blue head with blue and white skirt. Islander lures with medium ballyhoo, and a blast from the past in honor of Steve Kaiser the Knucklehead.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A lot of crap works well but ifI have to pick.....

Aloha Small Beauty in purple/Black

Polu Kai fat boy in black/green/yellow (jamaican flag)

AND OF COURSE!.....................a blue and white Ilander or Express. Don't act like you're too good for them!

I believe in mirrors and silhouettes more than abalone and different colored eyes. There's no doubt they catch more fishermen though.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey guys sorry i didn't get any up tonight. will definitely have some up tomorrow for ya


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing them Bryan.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

here you go. couldn't wait till tomorrow

the pink is around 8 ounces and the one below it is my biggest high speed weighing 32 ounces "2 freekin no trolling weight pounds"










Another Marlin lure with a scoop and jets










Some medium size lures










Some jetted










"tuna BITES"










Here are some other heads that i'm working on. The top is experiments with color on the top.(either 1 or 2 colors then clear) The second is my medium sized high speed weighing somewhere around pound and a half. The last is just another medium sized head with one of the endless options of things to do.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

They look pretty good!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Very nice Bryan. Keep it up


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

how can you post images directly on the page without making everyone click to open?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You must first save them to your computer. I usually save them to "My Pictures" for easiest picking. After that just type your post like normal and hit enter to move your cursor under your text. Go to the tool bar and you will see a little picture that looks like a mountain with a sun above, move your mouse over and it will say "insert image", click on it and then browse for the pic being added. Afterward just click add image and it will take just a few seconds to upload and you are finished.


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

it keeps telling me to enter a URL "Enter the full absolute URL to the image to insert..."

i dunno???????



Gonna see if I cant post pics heads i have available and options of abalone, mirror, and skirts


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (1/5/2010)*it keeps telling me to enter a URL "Enter the full absolute URL to the image to insert..."
> i dunno???????


Sounds like you're using Mozilla firefox. Switch to Internet Explorer


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

hey , that was it!!! thanks!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL wow, I'd say you have a career ahead of you. Time to start selling to the local shops! Excellent work; let's hope they run as good as they look!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Do you have a list of prices? I like to do a lot of pelagic trolling and would be willing to give your lures a try. If they run good and catch fish, I would definitely recommend them to my friends and continue to use them. Let us know some price ranges.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm not sure if i'm supposed to do this but maybe this will help a few of you that have been asking. Don't have any names for the lures yet so feel free to throw some names out for each of the lures.









































































I also have some others that I'm working on. Just not ready to take any pics of yet


----------



## Bryan_DESTIN_TRITON (Jan 11, 2009)

Some of all kinds










Im up for the comments. Please let me know what you think, good or bad!!!

I'm also looking to make a real good deal *(30% off the prices above)*on the price of these lures to kinda get some in your hands or pre orders. If your interested please let me know, they wont be at that price all year.

Thanks again


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very Very Very Cool.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *The Blue Hoo (1/5/2010)*LOL wow, I'd say you have a career ahead of you. Time to start selling to the local shops! Excellent work; let's hope they run as good as they look!


how did woody post if hes still a banned member??


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Read the date it was posted brandon


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh damn.. dumbass move :doh


----------

